# North Florida lurker



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome aboard. I fixed up an old whaler for my teenage son to use. They float pretty shallow. You'll have to invent some storage.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello from Flagler Beach.
I’ve also been thinking about eventually building something. Just haven’t decided what yet.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello from the Georgia coast. Was down your way fishing a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dawgm (Nov 9, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> Welcome aboard. I fixed up an old whaler for my teenage son to use. They float pretty shallow. You'll have to invent some storage.
> View attachment 100844


I like the cleanness of no storage actually. Fewer places to accumulate boat junk. I’ve located a real beater of a whaler hull, but it light so no flooded foam and I bet you the guy will come down in price since it’s been sitting a long long time.


----------



## Dawgm (Nov 9, 2019)

MAK said:


> Hello from Flagler Beach.
> I’ve also been thinking about eventually building something. Just haven’t decided what yet.


Which plans are you looking at so far?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Dawgm said:


> Which plans are you looking at so far?


I’m all over the map right now. For my situation living on a canal and being very close to a lot of flats and creeks, a SoloSkiff type craft has been very intriguing. The past year I tend to use my kayaks much more than my boat, but I’m very limited in the amount of water I can cover if they aren’t cooperating nearby. I’ve thought about the FS13 or SK14. Something like that would also be fairly quick and easy to build in comparison to something like a Conchfish which I also really like. Main reason I wouldn’t go straight to the Conchfish is that I have a brand new Suzuki 60, so if I go full-size flats Skiff I would really like to take advantage of the money I already sunk in to that... I need to do some more research on what other similar designs Chris has which are rated to 60hp.


----------



## Dawgm (Nov 9, 2019)

I was all about a solo skiff too because I like kayak fishing but have 3 herniated discs. My cousin happens to have one, so of course took it out for a spin(after fixing the motor- he never uses it). It’s....underwhelming for what I expected. It’s a motorized kayak, which is fantastic if that’s what you want. I wouldn’t call it a skiff in that there’s limited deck space you can move around on and lord help you with larger wakes. And if you gotta trailer it, there’s little advantage over a slightly bigger, more comfortable and more upright boat. 


this is where the micro skiff bug has bitten me. I’m looking to put my 20hp on a boat with a simple grab rail post and use a tiller extension.Seapro17sv’s build of the fs18 is a dream boat and looks way easier (not to his level) to build than the conchfish


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah, kayak with a motor is sort of what would be great for my situation. At least a lot of the time. I agree, if I had to trailer it then I would rather have a traditional skiff/boat. Same with my kayaks too though. If I was fishing anywhere other than from the dock in my backyard they would not be my first choice. Too big and heavy. I would want light and easy to move around myself without a trailer.
I had seen Seapro17SV’s SK14 for sale on here shortly after we moved to the area. I hadn’t been here long enough to know what kind of boat I wanted or needed but came so close to contacting him to go look at it. I knew that had I done that I would have bought it though, and I was pretty sure at the time it wasn’t what I needed. He does build some nice looking boats from what I’ve seen in his threads.


----------

